# Trabajos sobre reproducción de sonido, acustica, diseño de gabinetes y otros.



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2012)

*Trabajos sobre reproducción de sonido, acústica, diseño de gabinetes y otros temas similares.*

Estas son unas recopilaciones de trabajos sobre el tema del título.
Están en ingles, así que habrá que traducir 

Se abren con *DjVuViewer* que se parece mucho al Adobe Reader, pero es mucho mas liviano (Gratuito)

*! Enjoy It ¡*

Si hay interés puedo ir subiendo mas información.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2012)

Algo sobre el cálculo de gabinetes de bocina:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

Un poco mas de literatura


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2012)

Visto que la mayoría de los archivos que publique hasta ahora fueron, por lo menos "Ojeados" esto que me da impulso para seguir insistiendo con el tema. 

Este es un desarrollo completo (Parte teórica) de un gabinete reproductor acústico "Profesional" no por la potencia, sino por la calidad.

Este articulo fue conseguido un tanto subrepticiamente de la Facultad de Ingeniería (*U.B.A.*), originalmente publicado en la revista Telegráfica Electrónica de la cual quedan, lamentablemente, muy pocos registros.


----------

